# High-end cigars



## eberr (Dec 22, 2010)

I keep reading about the Opus X on these forums. I've been trying to find some/price some because I figured that if I keep hearing about them then they must be good. Anyone know of good places to find them, and which ones are best?


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Most online stores are sky high on thier prices $25+. I get them at a local B&M for about $12+. Your best bet is either a B&M or call Tampa Sweethearts up. Have never bought from them, but deal alot with Fuentes.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> Most online stores are sky high on thier prices $25+. I get them at a local B&M for about $12+. Your best bet is either a B&M or call Tampa Sweethearts up. Have never bought from them, but deal alot with Fuentes.


As they are owned by a member of the Fuente family.


----------



## Mountain Lion (Sep 24, 2010)

They are pricey so you may want to try and find a single to see if you even like them. They're not for everyone, but definitely worth trying once. I know Emerson's (based out of hampton roads) still has several sizes in 5 packs available. You could also try calling old virginia tobacco as well in Richmond and DC. Both places are priced fair.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Ol Times Cigars I believe still has them at decent prices and Tampa Sweethearts definitely have them, just give them a call and see if you can work something out.


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

i smoked one last night after being underwhelmed by the 858 and it was a really good smoke.

i mean for the price it should be, but i was pleasantly surprised


----------



## GregNJ (Sep 24, 2009)

The Opus X is the epitome of marketing hype. 

Much was made about these at the time of their release, because they were the first Dominican puro. Combine this with a gorgeous label, a beautiful box, a steep price tag and the limited nature of the production, and a perfect marketing storm was created. They are a good cigar, nothing more, and certainly not worth anywhere near the price that is often charged for these sticks.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

While they are a great cigar... I wouldn't pay more than a $1 per stick over msrp.. So figure 11-17 depending on vitola and $30 for an A..

I haven't had enough opus... But I think I like the Anejos better... Esp the 46.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I have smoked one Opus and one Anejo so far, both were excellent sticks but the Anejo blew the Opus out of the water in my opinion!

I will smoke one more of each this week and see what happens.


----------



## ChazHollywood (Nov 4, 2009)

GregNJ said:


> The Opus X is the epitome of marketing hype.
> 
> Much was made about these at the time of their release, because they were the first Dominican puro. Combine this with a gorgeous label, a beautiful box, a steep price tag and the limited nature of the production, and a perfect marketing storm was created. They are a good cigar, nothing more, and certainly not worth anywhere near the price that is often charged for these sticks.


I'm going to have to disagree with you on that one. I can't argue that the hype and the scarcity is a big piece of the appeal, but I also think it's a damn good cigar. They keep selling year in and year out, while other hyped-up cigars have gone by the wayside. That's got to count for something.

Now are they worth the $30/ea that some online shops charge for the regular production singles? Probably not. Watch the boards and call around the shops until you find a good deal.

-Charles


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

Never had an Opus X but the marketing department deserves credit because they are all the talk on a lot of forums, not just this one.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

ChazHollywood said:


> I'm going to have to disagree with you on that one. I can't argue that the hype and the scarcity is a big piece of the appeal, but I also think it's a damn good cigar. They keep selling year in and year out, while other hyped-up cigars have gone by the wayside. That's got to count for something.
> 
> Now are they worth the $30/ea that some online shops charge for the regular production singles? Probably not. Watch the boards and call around the shops until you find a good deal.
> 
> -Charles


Actually, I think you just agreed with him.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

may i suggest grabbing a My Fatherle bijou 1922 , usually arond $12 and in my opinion is better then your regular opus x cigars, maybe not the lost city, love affair, ect, but an opus at $12 versus the MF le bijou 1922, my father wins...

also try the camacho liberties, there different every year, my favorite is the 2007, but good luck finding that one, i have not had the 2010 yet so i cannot say, but i have not been disapointed my any liberty yet thats for sure. the opus x is good, but there is more out there just as good or better, or almost as good, lol. don pepin serie jj sublime and serie jj maduro sublime are grand as well, i dont smoke them too often just because its the same price as the MF and i would rather have that, but if you cant find the MF or can get a good deal on the sublimes, go for it, if you like a strong maduro go for a camacho tripple maddy, perfecto if you can find it.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

I can generally find higher end smokes cheaper at my local shop. I have been buying AF Anejo's for $11.95 each


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

ChazHollywood said:


> I'm going to have to disagree with you on that one. I can't argue that the hype and the scarcity is a big piece of the appeal, but I also think it's a damn good cigar. They keep selling year in and year out, while other hyped-up cigars have gone by the wayside. That's got to count for something.
> 
> Now are they worth the $30/ea that some online shops charge for the regular production singles? Probably not. Watch the boards and call around the shops until you find a good deal.
> 
> -Charles


I agree with ChazHollywood on this. A lot of cigar enthusiasts will give this cigar a 'thumbs down' just because of the pricing and I admit I will not pay much over sticker price on them but there are places where you can get a good price as has been mentioned. When one pays $30 for a cigar then that person has a certain expectation for their $30....I love Opus Cigars but not at $30..not at $25 and not at $18...sorry, it isn't worth it but at their sticker price they are pretty hard to beat.

Let's not confuse cigars and prices as being equal else we could debate all day on Gurkha Cigars and their markups. Our taste is the single best indicator of what we like and are willing to pay...I wouldn't try to sway anybody not to try a specific cigar if they have not had it before. What I would do is try and get the best pricing for it and then tell them...they can then make up their own mind as to what they are willing to do.:thumb:


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

I get them at my local B&M I have smoked a veriety of sizes of the regular relaese as well as the Perfection #4, and the xXx. The xXx, they only had once so for $11.00 ea I had to have 3. I have 2 left. The most I've spent on an Opus was $13-14 for the super Beli. They are a very good complexed cigar which I think at the prices I paid is hard to beat.

Note: I have yet to have a Anejo, I bought 8 #50's and they are resting. I will have the first New Years Day.


----------



## ChazHollywood (Nov 4, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> may i suggest grabbing a My Fatherle bijou 1922 , usually arond $12 and in my opinion is better then your regular opus x cigars, maybe not the lost city, love affair, ect, but an opus at $12 versus the MF le bijou 1922, my father wins...


I have a hard time comparing the Opus to the Le Bijou, as they're so different. That said, I agree it's a fantastic cigar at a pretty reasonable price.

It's also worth mentioning that while Fuente's high end stuff (Opus, Casa, DCA, etc) are good, their regular production stuff is also worth checking out. For me, a lot of the flavors I love in the Opus can be found in the Hemingway, Don Carlos, and 858's for a lot less money.

-Charles


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

ChazHollywood said:


> I have a hard time comparing the Opus to the Le Bijou, as they're so different. That said, I agree it's a fantastic cigar at a pretty reasonable price.
> 
> It's also worth mentioning that while Fuente's high end stuff (Opus, Casa, DCA, etc) are good, their regular production stuff is also worth checking out. For me, a lot of the flavors I love in the Opus can be found in the Hemingway, Don Carlos, and 858's for a lot less money.
> 
> -Charles


yes, they are hard to compare, i can rank one higher then the other in one way, and one way only, if i walk into a B&M that has both, and i got just enough in my pocket for one stogie to relax with, wich one am i going to grab more often then not? and i must answer the my father, but not always, a good example is a local shop has the my father at $14, but the opus are at a normal price (i believe $12 was what i paid last time i got one from there, it was last summer so im having a hard time remembering) i chose the opus because i was not going to pay $14 for the le bijou, its grand smoke, but pay no more then $12, maybe $12.50, $13 if im on vacation or something, really wanting one, and there other choices suck, i just purchased 6 of the my father le bijou 1922's and paid less then $5 a stick, hell yea! store was going out of bussiness and i got 60% for purchasing over 50 sticks.....


----------



## Coda79 (Dec 23, 2010)

Definitely do some shopping around, the typical online markups are ridiculous for Opus X' cigars. As it was mentioned here, you can get them for under $14 ea. 

I haven't priced any through Tampasweethearts but both of the closest B&Ms here sit in the $11-16 range, based on which style Opus it is. I can't imagine paying $30 for for one, I'm actually kind of shocked that they sell at that price. (Not that I don't enjoy them, I just had no idea they were selling for that much when I've never seen them over $20 in town.)


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

eberr said:


> I keep reading about the Opus X on these forums. I've been trying to find some/price some because I figured that if I keep hearing about them then they must be good. Anyone know of good places to find them, and which ones are best?


+1 on Tampasweethearts and ovtc.com. email them that your interested and they will email you a list of whats available and pricing usually the next day. buy a couple and taste them yourself and you be the judge. there worth the price tag from these 2 vendors.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

GregNJ said:


> The Opus X is the epitome of marketing hype.
> 
> Much was made about these at the time of their release, because they were the first Dominican puro. Combine this with a gorgeous label, a beautiful box, a steep price tag and the limited nature of the production, and a perfect marketing storm was created. They are a good cigar, nothing more, and certainly not worth anywhere near the price that is often charged for these sticks.


+1 Bullseye ,good smoke but or $12-20 a stick there are many cigars that are better. I would love to have a ( No bands)cigar tasting and see how people would rate them


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

OpusX is the equivalent of Johnnie Walker.

A fine cigar, sure. But good marketing and hype allow them to charge way more than they should for what you're getting.

I'd recommend trying Opus to anyone. But most people are disappointed in that they can smoke cigars they enjoy more for far less.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I for one am in the Opus camp. I think they are an excellent cigar, definately in my top 5.
Also I think the My Father Le Bijou is over-rated and not worth the sticker price. To each his own. oke:


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Zfog said:


> I for one am in the Opus camp. I think they are an excellent cigar, definately in my top 5.
> Also I think the My Father Le Bijou is over-rated and not worth the sticker price.* To each his own.* oke:


that's exactly it. There's so many different tobaccos, wrappers, binders, etc all with their own unique flavors that appeal to all sorts of tastes. there's definitely some "high-end" cigars and cigars/brands in general that I don't particularly care for but that doesn't make them any less good. They are what they are. A high-end quality Cigar. I just might not particularly care for it...


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Personally, I can't stand the Opus, and the price is ridiculous.....
The Anejo on the other hand is a much better cigar are at much better price....again IMHO


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> Personally, I can't stand the Opus, and the price is ridiculous.....
> The Anejo on the other hand is a much better cigar are at much better price....again IMHO


I'm having my first Anejo on New Years, it's a 50 series, I just really like that size.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

gator_79 said:


> I'm having my first Anejo on New Years, it's a 50 series, I just really like that size.


hope you enjoy your cigars,I had to pick up a hand full of anejo#50 also.I picked up a fuente holiday sampler beore X-mas and the anejo's was calling my name.So I didn't want to break up the sampler ,so I grabed a handful.


----------



## CardinalsFan (Dec 27, 2010)

eberr said:


> I keep reading about the Opus X on these forums. I've been trying to find some/price some because I figured that if I keep hearing about them then they must be good. Anyone know of good places to find them, and which ones are best?[/QUOTE
> 
> A couple of shops have some Opus X in Nashville. Good stick but other Fuentes are as good or better IMHO. Lot's of good Don Carlos Fuentes and the Anejo's by Fuente are better and less pricey IMHO. Bought a hand full of Anjeo 77 Sharks today. Fantastic straight from the box and aged are UNBELEIVABLE. Seems to be a lot of Fuente stuff out around here anyway right now. But it flies off of the shelfs, it wont last long.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Zfog said:


> I for one am in the Opus camp. I think they are an excellent cigar, definately in my top 5.
> Also I think the My Father Le Bijou is over-rated and not worth the sticker price. To each his own. oke:


so we are one in the same, yet, excact oposites. lol... interesting.....:dunno:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Looks like it! lol

Although one my father '22 I had was great, it was a short robusto. If they all tasted like that one, it would be in my rotation!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Let's not confuse MSRP with Retail Markup. While local shops can't control taxing, don't support places that overcharge. This will change the expectation of the cigar. I repeat: Do not support shops that take advantage of the Opus Brand Name.


----------



## Les Paul (Jul 20, 2008)

I've been very lucky...I've smoked more Opus X than any other cigar. I've had samples from 96/97 that have been earth shatteringly good. I've had xXx's from 98 and the wrappers on them were incredibly dark and these could possibly be the best Opus X I've had...beside the Petite Lancero's from 1996. 

The weakest size, IMO, is the double coronas. The blend seems weak and the wrapper colors over the best two years look like connecticut shades. 

IMO, the FFOX regular series are enormously inconsistent. If you get one that's on, it will be one of the best NC's you've smoked that year, if you like the taste profile of FFOX cigars. 

First class storage conditions and wrapper color really play a big part for this cigar, IMHO...


----------



## eberr (Dec 22, 2010)

Well it seems to be a highly debated subject haha. I guess I am just going to have to try one if I can get a decent price. Might have to try the fuente's as well.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

I prefer the Anejo over the Opus X. Hell, I think I might actually prefer the Hemingway Maduro over the Opus as well.

Not saying the Opus is bad, it's an excellent smoke. You really can't go wrong with any of the high end Fuentes.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Looks like it! lol
> 
> Although one my father '22 I had was great, it was a short robusto. If they all tasted like that one, it would be in my rotation!


I found the my father '22 to be a big let down compared to their regular line. Haven't had an opus in years, so I can't make any comparison there. But the Anejos top the my fathers IMHO.


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

I've been overseas for a long time, and didn't start smoking in the states so I haven't been to a U.S. B&M. I hear about these sticks going for $12-15 on the forum, but I can only find them online for twice that. I think I can hold out another 10 months till I'm stateside instead of throwing money away that doesn't need to be.

I'm watching an auction right now with a Lost City Double Robusto going for $32, while another site has them at $28.50 in stock. With $3.95 shipping, that adds up to quite a bit more than I've heard most of the fellas here paying for them at their B&M. Is it really that good? Don't get me wrong, I would love to try one, but I'm not dropping that kind of money unless it makes coffee and washes the dishes after I smoke it!


----------



## eberr (Dec 22, 2010)

Thats what I'm saying man. I mean how could can they be for $30. Thats like paying $500 for a bottle of wine. I can't see it being worth it, however I know that I'm just going to have to try one because I'm a curious person.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

One thing I know is not to purchase HTF cigars on cigarbid or any other bidding site with a large audience. You will never ever get a "steal" on any of their items.


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

I've paid a bit for CC's, but I'm not going to be able to get them any cheaper than the prices I get them for here. I have an APO address, so ordering them online is out of the question and I have to buy in person and settle for a higher price. But if something is available to me at half the price, I'll go with that option, even if I have to wait.


----------

